# Boiler Flue Location



## cballinger (Nov 4, 2016)

2012 codes - I'm not sure if this is an IMC or IFGC issue (or maybe both?).  What section specifies distance from roof edge/parapets or property lines for boiler flues?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 4, 2016)

IFGC 2012

503.5.4 Chimney termination.
Chimneys for residential-type or low-heat appliances shall extend at least 3 feet (914 mm) above the highest point where they pass through a roof of a building and at least 2 feet (610 mm) higher than any portion of a building within a horizontal distance of 10 feet (3048 mm). Chimneys for medium-heat appliances shall extend at least 10 feet (3048 mm) higher than any portion of any building within 25 feet (7620 mm). Chimneys shall extend at least 5 feet (1524 mm) above the highest connected appliance draft hood outlet or flue collar. Decorative shrouds shall not be installed at the termination of factory-built chimneys except where such shrouds are listed and labeled for use with the specific factory-built chimney system and are installed in accordance with the manufacturer’s installation instructions.


----------



## north star (Nov 4, 2016)

*~ : ~ : ~

From the `12 IMC, Section 804:*

Here's a Link to the IMC:
http://codes.iccsafe.org/app/book/content/PDF/2012%20International%20Codes/IMC/Chapter%208-Chimneys%20and%20Vents.pdf






My Snippet Tool could only capture the Code Section in this size.

*~ : ~ : ~*


----------



## cballinger (Nov 7, 2016)

north star said:


> *~ : ~ : ~
> 
> From the `12 IMC, Section 804:*
> 
> ...



Sorry I'm late getting back to this conversation.  I took the weekend off for once.  

So does Section 501.3.1 apply here also?  Or does that only apply if there is a powered exhaust fan on the roof?  I was trying to determine if the boiler flues need to be 10 feet from the property line or if they are ok just being 4 feet from the parapets.


----------



## north star (Nov 7, 2016)

*$ ~ $*


cballinger,

IMO, ...Yes, Section 501.3.1  [ from the `12 IMC  ]  DOES apply.
Also, ...this particular code section requires a minimum of 30
feet distance from a property line.

*REASON:* There are flammable vapors being discharged to the
atmosphere when \ if the boiler does not ignite during it's
normal cycle, and the re-attempt to ignite will purge all of
the gases from the ignition chamber.


*$ ~ $*


----------



## cballinger (Nov 7, 2016)

north star said:


> *$ ~ $*
> 
> 
> cballinger,
> ...



That seems excessive.  I would typically apply that to hazardous exhaust systems, which are usually in buildings with a setback anyway.  So you can never have a boiler system in a building on a narrow lot?


----------



## north star (Nov 7, 2016)

*$ ~ $ ~ $*


Section 501.3.1 DOES state _*" or flammable vapors,*_
_*fumes or dust".*_


*$ ~ $ ~ $*


----------

